# 1998 auto v6 starter motor



## hodgins20 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am in Australia and have a 1998 A33 V6 auto Maxima Sedan. Does anyone know why the original stater motor had a 50 mm long spline on the drive shaft but on the replacement (not original NISSAN) I had installed it was only 30 mm long. I have since had flexplate /flywheel failure with the 30mm installation. the shaft is the same length but the splines are 30mm long from the end on the replacement but the original is 50mm long from the end


----------



## beboski78 (May 6, 2015)

Im in us I have a 1997 maxima se here are the same body 95/99 but the parts could b differen due to the submodel


----------

